# Kuwait EMT job... any advice or information?



## PNWMedic

Has anyone heard about the postings for Kuwait? I came across the listing, and they are apparently looking for EMT-B's, EMT-I's and Paramedics, with a salary of 64K for EMT-B's. It also goes on to say they will pay for an apartment, travel etc. and that it will be on one of six military bases, operating an ambulance. Does anyone know anything about this? Any advice?

The reason I am asking, is I may be interested in applying, as it would be a great stepping stone, and experience that could lead towards my goal of becoming a remote paramedic... but... Well any advice from any of you International Paramedics or EMT's? If anyone knows about this job, how dangerous is it, it doesn't say anything about combat or warzone activity, but then again the whole area is pretty much a war zone...? Any advice is great advice! Thanks


----------



## Scout

I Kuwait a war zone?

The old geography is a little rough.


----------



## akflightmedic

No Kuwait is not a war zone, your style of living will be comfortable and threat minimal.

I am intimately familiar with this company and the job and I encourage you to ask a LOT of questions.

This job is not a step into remote paramedicine as there is nothing remote about it.

How long do you want your job to last? One question I would ask is when does the contract end? (Hint, you may be looking for work come September mate)


----------



## emt1994

Have you checked out a government website maybe there are lists there for people who want to go over without having to join the military. Best to all who want to do it


----------



## PNWMedic

Thanks for the replies, what i meant by a stepping stone, is it would give me a more unique experience then your atypical US urban EMS, and would be my first EMS work outside of the country, If I choose to work for them. I'm always looking for something new and chalanging.


----------



## emt1994

Well goodluck in whatever you do.


----------



## Flight-LP

akflightmedic said:


> No Kuwait is not a war zone, your style of living will be comfortable and threat minimal.
> 
> I am intimately familiar with this company and the job and I encourage you to ask a LOT of questions.
> 
> This job is not a step into remote paramedicine as there is nothing remote about it.
> 
> How long do you want your job to last? One question I would ask is when does the contract end? (Hint, you may be looking for work come September mate)



MAY be looking for work???????? Is the sky blue?????? lol

OP, I echo the previous statement that this is not a remote assignment and also being familiar with the company, I'd bet you will be even more restricted than you currently would be in the U.S.

The assignment, while paying very well and offering a nice international assignment will not offer you much in the way of new experiences. Its US based EMS, for US and allied contractors, under a U.S. medical director with U.S. protocols. If you are single looking to try something internationally, then go for it as EMT-B positions are few and far between. Just don't expect the job of a lifetime.............


----------



## Luno

Why not?  Most overseas postings for EMT-Bs if I recall correctly are sick call types.  Not exactly remote duty medicine, but you never know when you'll get that contact that will help with your next contract.  That all being said, some of the most valuable education I received was on an EMS rig, and without that base I would never have been able to work in the remote/austere environments that I have been able to.  There are no real shortcuts to success, if you want to succeed in this field, spend a couple of years on an EMS rig, and get your patient assessments dialed in, your medications down cold, and build from there.  IMHO


----------



## EMT-G36C

Link to more info on this?


----------



## JCampbell

Whats the word about their contract in sept.? Is it up and not going to be renewed or what? I have two co-workers who are going through the hiring process with that company, one just came back from FL for 4 days orientation, due to deploy in a week.  I haven't paid much attention to the scuttlebutt, since I'm still in school and a long way from being qual'd.  They did mention "contract negotiations" in sept, which they took as meaning possibly more $.


----------



## oldladymedic

*Advice*

I'm there working on that contract...wait for awhile before applying...kinks still being worked out.


----------



## mycrofft

*Heed oldladymedic*

Can't speak about "now", but historically contractees in similar cases have been stuck with transportation costs, any prerequisite training costs, immunization costs, any local "fees", "taxes" or other "cumshaw", and then the pay may not be good versus the local cost of living.
In the past, Americans had to live in the "American compound" and pay horrendous prices for everyday Western goods.
Even if you are guaranteed stuff like transportation, see what remedies you can pursue if the contractor does not deliver. Maybe try State Department?


----------



## citizensoldierny

I don't know how good that money is. KBR in Afghanistan from what I heard was paying their Firefighters over $100,000, though we didnt have any civilian contract medical where we were. Anyway you slice though a certain amount of that income is non-taxable. From people I know that have seen more of Kuwait then me say its pretty nice. My experience is getting off a plane there , and getting on another one after a few days. That and it can get pretty damn hot.


----------



## Jeremy89

This thread is old but I wanted to bring it back up after recently hearing of a job offer through George Washington University

Is Kuwait still as unstable as it was a few years back?  I hear the pay is $25/hr for Basics, $35 for medics with benefits and overtime.  You can sign anywhere from 2mo's to a year.  If you don't like it, I hear they will let you off, no questions asked. Also I heard it was in a pretty good part of the city...

What are everyone's thoughts on this?  Seems like an interesting summer gig to make some good money, but I'd like to know if I'll ever get the chance to spend it if IED's are exploding left and right.


----------



## akflightmedic

Jeremy89 said:


> This thread is old but I wanted to bring it back up after recently hearing of a job offer through George Washington University
> 
> Is Kuwait still as unstable as it was a few years back?  I hear the pay is $25/hr for Basics, $35 for medics with benefits and overtime.  You can sign anywhere from 2mo's to a year.  If you don't like it, I hear they will let you off, no questions asked. Also I heard it was in a pretty good part of the city...
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on this?  Seems like an interesting summer gig to make some good money, but I'd like to know if I'll ever get the chance to spend it if IED's are exploding left and right.



IEDS????

Do you know anything about Kuwait, have you read any of my posts? There is NOTHING going on in Kuwait other than a presence and training. It is modern city where it is safe to walk or drive anywhere with no terrorist threat or insurgent activity. The only real threat are the drivers...tons of car crashes, tons of bad drivers at high speeds. That is your only concern.

Good part of the city?? It is all "good" because it is all the same. 

The pay scales are inflated....good luck!


----------



## oldladymedic

*Been there*

Pay for medics is about $8500 monthly. Not sure about the EMTs.  GWU hasn't been doing the contract long enough to evaluate if they are any better than CHS, so can't advise you there. Kuwait is amazingly stable for the middle east.  If you don't mind paying your own way home, it would be an easy summer job.  You have to complete a contract to get them to pay to send you home again.  They have moved folks into a better neighborhood - and no, not every neighborhood is good, where we were there before was a slum.  Building was great, neighborhood wasn't.  I haven't heard anything bad about the new company yet.  I'd say go for it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

Hey Oldladymedic is that $8500 a month across the board or based on years of experience pay scale? Have you been getting paid on time in the amount as agreed? I am working over here in Saudi just seeing what else is out there. Feel free to pm or reply here either way. thanks


----------



## TreySpooner65

I think it would be interesting. You wouldnt be like a field medic, or even see much combat wounds. Its mostly rehabilitating the infrastructure.


----------



## oldladymedic

It's 8500 for everyone. Everyone gets paid on time. You'll be bored, since there aren't a ton of calls, depending on the base you are assigned to, but it's easy money. Just beware that spending in Kuwait is REALLY easy, so it's harder to save money if you don't keep that in mind.


----------



## Tommerag

akflightmedic said:


> IEDS????
> 
> Do you know anything about Kuwait, have you read any of my posts? There is NOTHING going on in Kuwait other than a presence and training. It is modern city where it is safe to walk or drive anywhere with no terrorist threat or insurgent activity. The only real threat are the drivers...tons of car crashes, tons of bad drivers at high speeds. That is your only concern.
> 
> Good part of the city?? It is all "good" because it is all the same.
> 
> The pay scales are inflated....good luck!



After spending a year there I can agree with that for the most part. He is not kidding about drivers. THEY ARE TERRIBLE! Most days your going about 85-90 to keep with the flow of traffic, sometimes even faster.

Kuwait City isn't so bad I got to go there once.

There are a couple of towns though that Americans contractor/military are advised to stay away from.

Pollution is terrible though. If you get assigned to the SPOD/E which is where I was at, it's really bad. 2 oil refineries right next door, plus 3 more within 10 miles, a cement plant, plus chemicals getting unloaded off of ships. And no air regulations.

Other then that its not to bad of place. If you go to Camp Arifjan, its not that bad movie theater, swimming pool, starbucks, etc.


----------



## Tommerag

Oh and the Kuwait Dinar has a much higher value then the US $, its something like $3=1 Kuwaiti Dinar, so if your buying outside of a US base its very expensive.


----------



## clibb

oldladymedic said:


> Pay for medics is about $8500 monthly. Not sure about the EMTs.  GWU hasn't been doing the contract long enough to evaluate if they are any better than CHS, so can't advise you there. Kuwait is amazingly stable for the middle east.  If you don't mind paying your own way home, it would be an easy summer job.  You have to complete a contract to get them to pay to send you home again.  They have moved folks into a better neighborhood - and no, not every neighborhood is good, where we were there before was a slum.  Building was great, neighborhood wasn't.  I haven't heard anything bad about the new company yet.  I'd say go for it.



What is the full name of CHS?


----------



## akflightmedic

Comprehensive Health Services out of Florida


----------



## SJBrian

is this offer still available? This sounds like it could be good experience.


----------



## Jeremy89

Yes, you will find the information and application here


----------



## Hockey

What's the pay for Paramedic?


----------



## Jeremy89

Hockey said:


> What's the pay for Paramedic?



I believe it is $35/hour


----------



## Hockey

Jeremy89 said:


> I believe it is $35/hour



72800? Yuck


----------



## firetender

*Government contract; inflate at will!*

Met a man who has been hired by the Govt. to conduct audits of an Unnamed Military Contractor. I asked him what was the acceptable margin for error?

These words slipped out of his mouth: Three BILLION dollars!

I'm not quite sure if this is the right interpretation, but it sounds like getting your foot in the door is the first step to becoming a Made Man. But remember, Made Men have Bull's Eyes on their butts!


----------



## Jeremy89

Hockey said:


> 72800? Yuck



You'e got to factor in the benefits- travel stipend, education stipend, vacation time, and a contract completion bonus among others.  Also, the big one for me: No responsibility!!  I get free housing, someone does the cooking, cleaning, I drop off my laundry and someone does it for me, and I have no bills to pay.

Just my $.02


----------



## Medic2409

I've actually looked at that myself.

I may need to look into it deeper.

I'm thinking you may have to be NREMT registered?


----------



## gicts

Medic2409 said:


> I've actually looked at that myself.
> 
> I may need to look into it deeper.
> 
> I'm thinking you may have to be NREMT registered?



I called today. They aren't looking for medics at this time.


----------



## Jeremy89

gicts said:


> I called today. They aren't looking for medics at this time.



What about EMT's?  Did they say?


----------



## gicts

Jeremy89 said:


> What about EMT's?  Did they say?



Yup. Still hiring.


----------



## armedic

*just interviewed*

just finished a phone interview with a recruiter today. he said he would be recommending me to the hiring agency (GWU). He was however pretty light on the details about the job. can anyone give me a little more info. i've been doing this for 8 years so i know what to expect call wise and ive been to kuwait twice already for the military so i know the area. what im looking for is  daily life, station life, contract issues, job quality. things like that. one specific was he mentioned going from 48 on/off to 8 hour days. that seems like it wuold be a steep pay cut and hour cut is this true? how are they making it up? feel free to post or PM as ill be checking daily. i really appreciate any feedback. thank you.


----------



## kiwizoid

*What is the word from your co-workers?*

Whats the word about their contract in sept.? Is it up and not going to be renewed or what? I have two co-workers who are going through the hiring process with that company, one just came back from FL for 4 days orientation, due to deploy in a week. I haven't paid much attention to the scuttlebutt, since I'm still in school and a long way from being qual'd. They did mention "contract negotiations" in sept, which they took as meaning possibly more $.

Could you please have them post here, especially the ones back from orientation, did you say Fl orientation.

I am begining the processs, in paper work phase,I live in Fl.


----------



## mct601

Can someone point be in the direction of HOW to contact someone about this job listing? They hire basics, correct?


edit: found a link that I had overlooked earlier, so nevermind


----------



## HotelCo

mct601 said:


> Can someone point be in the direction of HOW to contact someone about this job listing? They hire basics, correct?
> 
> 
> edit: found a link that I had overlooked earlier, so nevermind



The red crescent only hires medics, as far as I know.


----------



## kiwizoid

*Kuwait- EMT B wanna be denied*

I just got denied a spot in Kuwait because I had a Dui over 20 years ago. GWU said I would not be able to get a visa per Kuwait government, so, dont waste your time like I did, I got all the medical and reports, at some cost and effort to be banned for something 20 years ago and 13 years of continouse soberiety, they should be so luck to have a me.  Wish I would have known that up front. Good luck.  I still need work.


----------



## Jeremy89

Yeah, they told me there are no more positions available, yet the job is still up on their website.  Lame...


----------



## HotelCo

Jeremy89 said:


> Yeah, they told me there are no more positions available, yet the job is still up on their website.  Lame...



They still have open medic positions.


----------



## kiwizoid

*Yes NREMT*

Roger that, you have to be NREMT


----------



## BornleaderEMT

*Did you make it over?*



armedic said:


> just finished a phone interview with a recruiter today. he said he would be recommending me to the hiring agency (GWU). He was however pretty light on the details about the job. can anyone give me a little more info. i've been doing this for 8 years so i know what to expect call wise and ive been to kuwait twice already for the military so i know the area. what im looking for is  daily life, station life, contract issues, job quality. things like that. one specific was he mentioned going from 48 on/off to 8 hour days. that seems like it wuold be a steep pay cut and hour cut is this true? how are they making it up? feel free to post or PM as ill be checking daily. i really appreciate any feedback. thank you.



How is it over there?


----------



## MedicSchwanee

Got a call from GWU and the dude said he was going to recommend me to the hiring board. I have no idea what to expect if I go over there. If anyone could message me or reply on here and let me know how daily life, call type, and volume are over there it would be awesome and if we work and live off of a FOB. I asked the guy but he said he didn't know any of the details other than the hourly rate and it's a year contract.


----------



## Jeremy89

MedicSchwanee said:


> Got a call from GWU and the dude said he was going to recommend me to the hiring board. I have no idea what to expect if I go over there. If anyone could message me or reply on here and let me know how daily life, call type, and volume are over there it would be awesome and if we work and live off of a FOB. I asked the guy but he said he didn't know any of the details other than the hourly rate and it's a year contract.



I'm pissed.  They told me there were no more positions left, back in May.  I started Nursing school now but would have liked to make some money before then!!!


----------



## MedicSchwanee

Jeremy89 said:


> I'm pissed.  They told me there were no more positions left, back in May.  I started Nursing school now but would have liked to make some money before then!!!



I saw your profile says basic. This was for paramedic. I'm not sure if there's basic openings or not


----------



## Jeremy89

MedicSchwanee said:


> I saw your profile says basic. This was for paramedic. I'm not sure if there's basic openings or not



Haha, That would be the reason why!!


----------

